
Plastic pollution from fabrics and other consumer products - efm
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/11/29/opinion/sunday/what-comes-out-in-the-wash.html
======
clumsysmurf
Not mentioned: micro plastics are also trapped in arctic sea ice

[http://news.sciencemag.org/earth/2014/05/trillions-
plastic-p...](http://news.sciencemag.org/earth/2014/05/trillions-plastic-
pieces-may-be-trapped-arctic-ice)

Also, lots of nasty stuff in DWR (common in technical clothing) winds up in
the environment like PFOA / PFOS. Patagonia, Columbia, and Mountain Hardwear
(among others possibly) recognize the problem but haven't found anything as a
suitable replacement yet.

------
rjanoch
Another area of concern with plastics and water is with microbeads and pre-
production plastics. [http://www.theguardian.com/vital-
signs/2015/mar/27/microbead...](http://www.theguardian.com/vital-
signs/2015/mar/27/microbead-california-pollution-nurdle-law-plastic)

As part of health care products or just raw (pre-production) they get
introduced into our wastewater and stormwater systems.

~~~
toomuchtodo
Jurisdictions are starting to ban microbeads:

[http://www.beatthemicrobead.org/en/](http://www.beatthemicrobead.org/en/)

[http://www.nytimes.com/2015/10/09/business/california-
bans-p...](http://www.nytimes.com/2015/10/09/business/california-bans-plastic-
microbeads.html)

[http://marinedebris.noaa.gov/types-and-sources-
solutions/sta...](http://marinedebris.noaa.gov/types-and-sources-
solutions/states-consider-plastic-microbead-bans)

[http://www.theguardian.com/environment/2015/oct/09/californi...](http://www.theguardian.com/environment/2015/oct/09/california-
bans-microbeads-to-protect-marine-life)

> Many state governments, including California, Illinois, New Jersey, Maine,
> Colorado, Maryland, Indiana, Connecticut and Wisconsin, are banning
> “microbeads” — plastic exfoliants used in cosmetics.

There is much work to be done still.

------
josscrowcroft
Where can I get my clothes if I don't want to contribute to this issue (and
not look like I'm Amish)?

